

Google trends for "Sell Bitcoin" over last 90 days  - _mc
http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=Sell%20bitcoin&date=today%203-m&cmpt=date

======
idoco
And the comparison:
[http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=Buy%20bitcoin%2C%20Se...](http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=Buy%20bitcoin%2C%20Sell%20bitcoin&date=today%201-m&cmpt=q)
(Only for 30 days)

